# START "Datei.exe" fehlgeschlagen -wie geht das batch-Programm trotzdem weiter?



## chrysler (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein Programm in einer batch mit:

```
START "Datei.exe"
GOTO Weiter
:Weiter
.
.
```
Wenn das Ausführen der Datei nicht klappt (zumindest bei meiner Datei), dann bricht die batch ab.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies zu verhindern? War da nicht irgendwas mit dem | -Zeichen (links neben "Y" auf der Tastatur) ?


----------



## moonlightshadow (21. Mai 2006)

chrysler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Ich habe ein Programm in einer batch mit:
> 
> ```
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das geht aber vll kannst du mit 
	
	
	



```
If Errorlevel=1
```
 arbeiten?


----------



## chrysler (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden:
Ich habe command/c Programm bzw. Programmpfad command/c in der cmd eingegeben und habe so das Programm gestartet. 
Es funktionierte auch der Übergang zur nächsten Sprungstelle, das Programm konnte also fortlaufen und wieder vorne anfangen.
Danach oder kurze Zeit danach klappte es auch bei der batch, das heißt, die Datei funktionierte so, wie vorher in der Kommandozeile, nur dass man diese nicht mehr benötigt.


----------

